# New Boots.



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm looking at some new boots to be used exclusively for ice fishing. I have been reading reviews online and they are all over the place, so I thought I'd ask here. 

I have problem with cold feet so that is a consideration as well as I need them to be waterproof (obviously) I am leaning towards Lacrosse Ice Kings but I'm not sure 400 grams of insulation will be enough. What say you experts. I want to stay under $200.00


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

I have a problem with my feet sweating and when I have too many grams of insulation, it seems like my feet sweat while walking and then I get cold when sitting. I've found a pair of electric socks to be the best thing ever. Still get to wear a light, waterproof boot then turn them on when I'm sitting and feel the heat.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I have been thinking about some heated socks with a rechargeable battery but those are about $90.00. (And one more battery charger laying around, uggg) I'm just wondering if there is anything out there that will keep me about $200.00 total.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

2000g insulation in my old lacrosse.

For ice fishing, take a piece of foam to put your feet on.


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Ice fishing boots? 400 grams seems pretty lite if you get cold feet. Lots of guys have got these nordmans and seem to be happy. They were out of the ones I wanted but they still have the model that a few people got and is the warmest boot they make. I don’t get to cold of feet so they seemed like overkill for me. I’m supposed to have another pair of norfins delivered today after my bibs wouldn’t fit over the Yukon’s. Hopefully the klondiaks work because I fished with wet feet from the second I walked onto the ice Saturday morning till dark.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cabelas inferno may fit what you're looking for.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

FivesFull said:


> Ice fishing boots? 400 grams seems pretty lite if you get cold feet.


That whole "grams of insulation" thing [email protected]*cks with my head. I have a pair of 400 gram work boots that seem warmer than a pair of 800 gram hunting boots I have.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Gillgitter said:


> That whole "grams of insulation" thing [email protected]*cks with my head. I have a pair of 400 gram work boots that seem warmer than a pair of 800 gram hunting boots I have.


Ya then some manufacturers use mm now also. Just when I thought I had my head wrapped around the grams.

I know my lightweight rubber boots are 1000g and I wear those to under 40 just fine. I wear them in 60 degree twmps too. I have 2400g rubber ones I wear in colder temps hunting and other stuff. Ice fishing I wear white Mickeys and I think those are warmer then my 2400g ones. I pretty much always just wear one layer of smart wool or thick ua style socks with any of my boots at any temp.
Above 50 I just wear my running socks.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm more than happy with these. 






Arctic Storm Men's Winter Boot - Dryshod Waterproof Boots


Extreme-Cold Conditions Winter Boot. Extra layers of protection provide unsurpassed warmth on the coldest days!




dryshodusa.com


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

bobberbill said:


> I'm more than happy with these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they make your feet sweat like muck boots?


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I know I just bought Dryshod Artic Storm, not worth a sxxt! I should have bought a pair of white Mickie's and saved $50. My existing black ones are pretty ripped up. There are electric socks that are pretty decent with a remote for changing the temputure. I hunted with a guy and he stands by them, been in use for a couple years, he paid $50.

Sorry BB, you posted right before I did, did not mean to put you down!


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

I too get cold feet easier than I'd like.... I got a pair of Baffin boots a few years back, and have been extremely happy with them for ice fishing. If memory serves me correctly, you may exceed your $200 limit by $50 or $60, but it was well worth it in my opinion. They are the best cold weather boot I've owned. My feet never get cold in them.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

How bout some Mickey Mouse boots. I ve heard good things but never owned a pair myself


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

They seem to be the best all around but still have a lot of flaws. Sweating and bulky, you end up walking on a wide stance and you know you have worn them by the end of the day.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Chessieman said:


> They seem to be the best all around but still have a lot of flaws. Sweating and bulky, you end up walking on a wide stance and you know you have worn them by the end of the day.


That and dare availability to find dem Admiral, is dam near impossible dese days


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

I just got the Nordman Quadro with the built in spikes. Only wore them once so far but my feet did not get cold. And my feet always get cold they were $179 delivered. Not sure what the grams are but the say good for -90.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

zig said:


> I too get cold feet easier than I'd like.... I got a pair of Baffin boots a few years back, and have been extremely happy with them for ice fishing. If memory serves me correctly, you may exceed your $200 limit by $50 or $60, but it was well worth it in my opinion. They are the best cold weather boot I've owned. My feet never get cold in them.


I assume you got a model that is actually waterproof. My Impacts suck balls for ice fishing because they are nowhere near waterproof above ankle height.


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

Steger Muk Luks the Arctic Model (no ribbon) and some Silicone Spray. Lightest warmest boot you can buy just requires some care. Almost feel guilty wearing them your feet are so comfortable and warm.

For the really sloppy days I just opt for any old Neoprene boot.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

The MM boots are $100ish on Amazon, $160ish on Sportsmans guide, Im sure they are knock offs, and might not be instock, but they are on the sites


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

jumbojake said:


> That and dare availability to find dem Admiral, is dam near impossible dese days


353 on Ebay, just make sure they have the valve, they are the military surplus ones.









Mickey Mouse boots for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for Mickey Mouse boots and bunny boots at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Jan 10, 2006)

These look nice


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Jan 10, 2006)

I would put another plug in for real Mickeys. They have done me right for going on 20 years. Same pair


----------



## fog107 (Oct 31, 2014)

sparky18181 said:


> Is there a difference in the color as far as warmth goes


Yes. The white are for a more extreme cold than the black
You want to get the “bata “ Mickey Mouse boots. In white. These are the real deal


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

fog107 said:


> Yes. The white are for a more extreme cold than the black
> You want to get the “bata “ Mickey Mouse boots. In white. These are the real deal


The white Mickeys will not wear out , tanks. Have two pairs for over 25 years. If you think about it, you are walking mostly on ice . The rubber /insulation great. Most mishaps are with tangles with auger blades.


----------



## Radfisher1980 (Oct 3, 2018)

I just bought a pair of NATS off of amazon. They are amazing. Lightweight and warm and specifically for ice fishing. I bought the white pair and love them. Canadian company so only amazon sells them in the states.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

TippyDamGuy said:


> They don't feel any heavier to walk in than other boots. They have never wore me out, and I'm old.


OK TDG, I had to look. The Mickeys are almost the same weight as my new Dryshod A.S 2# 11oz.). The weight gets me during the long annual Rabbit hunt which covers about eight miles in about four hours. The white is the warmest. Make sure you get the US military boots with the air valve, don't anything with it unless you are flying higher than 15000 feet, my Brownie's are not that good. For ice fishing I have to agree, they are the best, mine are on about 25 years now.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I got a pair of the Ice Kings just before Christmas, we have not had super cold weather here yet but in single digits, 2 times on the ice all day they have been good. Whatever you decide check out "Reeds Family Outdoor" my boots were around $200.00 everywhere Reeds had them $157.99 and if you put in code ice they give you another $17.00 off (it covered shipping.


----------



## bradb460 (Nov 15, 2012)

Something to keep in mind with the lacrosse boots,. The boots of today are not the same boot that they made 20yrs ago. Since they went to China the quality has slipped. I notice it mostly with the quality of rubber that is used. My original icemans that I got 30+ years ago I still have but the rubber is starting to crack. I have a pair of ice kings that I bought almost 20 years ago that are still in good condition, very warm boot but a bit bulky.
If you're patient you can find older USA made lacrosse boots in new or like new condition on eBay or similar places. I have 2 pairs of USA made icemans that I got for about 70$ per pair on eBay. One pair was only worn a few times and the other pair is new old stock. Icemans are great, not as bulky as the ice kings and still very warm.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

bradb460 said:


> Something to keep in mind with the lacrosse boots,. The boots of today are not the same boot that they made 20yrs ago. Since they went to China the quality has slipped. I notice it mostly with the quality of rubber that is used. My original icemans that I got 30+ years ago I still have but the rubber is starting to crack. I have a pair of ice kings that I bought almost 20 years ago that are still in good condition, very warm boot but a bit bulky.
> If you're patient you can find older USA made lacrosse boots in new or like new condition on eBay or similar places. I have 2 pairs of USA made icemans that I got for about 70$ per pair on eBay. One pair was only worn a few times and the other pair is new old stock. Icemans are great, not as bulky as the ice kings and still very warm.


The downward trend in quality of footwear seems pretty common. I still think lacrosse is a safe bet relative to many others.


----------



## bradb460 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, I forgot to mention that I believe lacrosse is still better than many other boots. I just believe that when they were made here they were an excellent boot!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought Baffins but went back to the lacrosse my dad bought for me at Mill End in Bay City when I was around 14 yrs old. Love em but they're definitely bulky.


----------



## bradb460 (Nov 15, 2012)

Keeps your legs strong. Did you treat the leather on them at all?


----------



## bradb460 (Nov 15, 2012)

Never seen the"ice bowl" version. Looks like they have a lot of insulation in the lower.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

bradb460 said:


> Keeps your legs strong. Did you treat the leather on them at all?


Never have. Probably should.

Actually even though the baffins I bought feel lighter when picking them up, they aren't actually that much lighter on a scale. Maybe the way the weight is distributed.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

bradb460 said:


> Never seen the"ice bowl" version. Looks like they have a lot of insulation in the lower.


I think they're the same but used "football" leather.

Edit... I take that back. They do look different, particularly the sole is way thicker on mine than iceman or ice King. Like putting foam under your feet in the shanty.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like mine are rare. Didn't know that. Here is a pair for sale.









RARE Lacross Ice Bowl Insulated Boots -100 rating


Shop girlboss2121's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. RARE find Lacross Insulated Ice Bowl boots Mens size 10 Rare LaCrosse Ice Bowl Cold Weather Boots. -100 boots made by LaCrosse to commemorate the "ice bowl" played in 1967 between...




poshmark.com


----------



## KGL (Mar 16, 2008)

Sweaty feet are cold feet,I use spray deodorant/anti perspirant



Sent from my SM-A505U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JoeLansing (Oct 30, 2005)

I love my Baffin Titans. I just wear a pair of plain white cotton socks in them. You do need to buy a size up even doing that. I can sit with my feet right on the ice or in a slush pool for hours. They are $140-$160 at between Walmart, Amazon, Ebay. Tractor Supply has a few sizes at $132 also.


----------



## fish2much (Oct 16, 2009)

augustus0603 said:


> I have a problem with my feet sweating and when I have too many grams of insulation, it seems like my feet sweat while walking and then I get cold when sitting. I've found a pair of electric socks to be the best thing ever. Still get to wear a light, waterproof boot then turn them on when I'm sitting and feel the heat.



My experiences: 
1.) Try applying antiperspirant on your feet to minimize sweating and moisture buildup. 
2.) Try wearing a 100% polyester material sock as a base layer, then wool on top. The polyester material does not retain the moisture and passes it through; keeping your skin dry. 
3.) The boot’s felt liner is the core means of heat and comfort. There are a wide range of replacement liners and technology available, which can easily upgrade a boots insulating properties for a fraction of the price of an entire replacement.
4.) There’s a variety of inner sole replacements available. Some have great insulating properties which can easily be changed out. It’s a cheap upgrade towards boot warmth.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Norfins. I just picked up a pair from Amazon. Sorta like croc material. They just came out with a new double ice cleated model. I love them so far. Really warm. Not the prettiest but they work.


https://norfinusa.com/products/yukon-bootP


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I’ve been using Alpha Burly boots for about 10 years now. 1600 gram and 800 gram. Both work great, keep my feet from sweating like pack boots and obviously no concerns about getting wet.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> I assume you got a model that is actually waterproof. My Impacts suck balls for ice fishing because they are nowhere near waterproof above ankle height.


You should get Tom's pool boy to drill your holes.



Gillgitter said:


> I'm looking at some new boots to be used exclusively for ice fishing. I have been reading reviews online and they are all over the place, so I thought I'd ask here.


As I have reported before, the Baffin Titans are too warm if you are someone that moves a bunch. If you are going sit stationary, I recommend them. Make sure your bibs fit over, as they are a bit bulky.


----------



## SpartySturg (Nov 18, 2018)

These are what I use.
Best boots I've ever used and I have a pair of Ice Kings.
Also, MADE in the USA!!
ONLY boots I found that are.









Double Insulated Hoffman Mountaineer


Hoffman Mountaineer Boots available from Hoffman Boots.




www.hoffmanboots.com


----------



## Badluckchuck (Nov 29, 2013)

After reading so many reviews and comparing all the suggested brands. I decided between the lacrosse alphaburley and the muck artic pro. I visited my local stores and got lucky, Rural king had the muck artic pro on sale for $99.99. Tried them out tonight out on the ice and they did not disappoint 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Night Moves (Jan 28, 2021)

Avoid Baffin Titans. I bought a pair and they are sized very narrow in the toe box. The insulation compresses so much there that your feet get cold. My old Lacrosse Icemans are far warmer. Unless you have narrow feet, avoid them.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

IMO, baffin is overrated.


----------



## paradise (Jan 30, 2003)

Mickey's or Iceman, both have served me well. The important thing is to wear heavy wool socks and change them daily. Using a boot dryer at the end of the shift helps, too.


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

Just because I haven't said it in a while, buy Steger Arctic Mukluks and some silicone spray. You'll thank me later.


----------



## Pier2pier (Jan 17, 2016)

I am still happy with the expedition waterproof boots from BPS. I have bought my son his 3rd pair in the time that I've owned 1 pair (probably 5 years) but his feet won't stop growing.... they are light weight and not too bulky. You can pick them up for $80 right before Christmas if you watch for them. I use a pair of thick wool socks with them. May want to buy a size up.



https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/redhead-expedition-ultra-bone-dry-insulated-waterproof-hunting-boots-for-men


----------



## paradise (Jan 30, 2003)

Regarding mukluks, the USAF N-1B are cost effective and very warm. For even more warmth the heavier felt liners from my Iceman fit in them. They can be found with liners for $60


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

paradise said:


> Regarding mukluks, the USAF N-1B are cost effective and very warm. For even more warmth the heavier felt liners from my Iceman fit in them. They can be found with liners for $60


I'm too poor to buy cheap


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

Rocked the mickeys my mom got me from Joes Army Surplus for 30 years. Never once had a cold foot. Took me about 6 years to find em in a 13 wide when my first pair started cracking. Then my kid got me a pair or Norfin Klondike. Have to say wow what a difference in weight. They actually support your legs, you will never roll an ankle that’s for sure. Mickeys are 100% legit but the fit is like sloppy seconds lol. Just no ankle support and both pair I’ve had the laces are so short you can’t even really tie em much lol. Coulda bought new laces I guess but I always just went with it.


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

USAF N-1B are great but don't get them saturated with water. I still have the one's i was issued in 1990 when i was stationed at K.I. Sawyer.


----------



## Diehr (Dec 29, 2010)

I bought the electric rechargeable socks this year paired with Rocky snow stalkers and they are perfect no more cold toes.....I think the electric socks with just about any boot will keep you warm I paid $50 for mine on amazon


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

Amazed how warm these are…https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cabelas-inferno-insulated-waterproof-hunting-boots-for-men

I used to wear Lacrosse iceman’s- same pair for 30 years. Infernos are warmer. I hope they last as long…


----------



## martini77 (Jan 13, 2009)

tstu2 said:


> Amazed how warm these are…https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cabelas-inferno-insulated-waterproof-hunting-boots-for-men
> 
> I used to wear Lacrosse iceman’s- same pair for 30 years. Infernos are warmer. I hope they last as long…



Lol, I had 2 pairs of these over the course of a few years, warm yes, waterproof, not so much when ice fishing. Went to lacross for hunting boots and Mickeys for fishing.


----------

